# Draftmark Tap System



## ibglowin (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anybody else seen one of these or know anybody that has one? They seem to be only available at Target and only in certain States. I found it here in San Antonio. Looks like it might work. Thoughts?

Draftmark Tap System


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 29, 2016)

How much are the gallon refills sold for? Looks like the base unit is $50. If I could refill them and use them a few times it would solve my lack of a keg refrigerator in the summer. They only hold around 10.6 beers, so that would only last me part of the day if it's a beer Saturday.

I can make a 5 gallon all grain batch for under $20, even if I dry hop the heck out of it. I've had my corny kegs for about 20 years with no issues, just have to replace some of the o-rings from time to time. CO2 exchanges are about $8 and last me for about a year.

But a gallon cold in the fridge waiting for my arrival home from work sounds tempting.

PS. I hate bottling hence the kegs.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 29, 2016)

I can't tell if it comes filled with beer or not. Its pretty heavy but its not in the beer or food area of Target but over in the small appliances area. I was wanting to maybe pick one up and fill the thing with fresh beer from my local beer coop of which I am a member of and keep it fresh for a few weeks to a month at most. I just don't drink that much beer but when I do, like my wine, I want it to be the good stuff!


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 29, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I can't tell if it comes filled with beer or not. Its pretty heavy but its not in the beer or food area of Target but over in the small appliances area. I was wanting to maybe pick one up and fill the thing with fresh beer from my local beer coop of which I am a member of and keep it fresh for a few weeks to a month at most. I just don't drink that much beer but when I do, like my wine, I want it to be the good stuff!



I think it would be perfect for what you are thinking of using it for. Only thing I'm having problems finding is the prefilled gallon beer container that loads into it (they show it on their marketing video). If you can get a high quality beer for under $15 or $20 it would probably be worth it in your situation.

I don't know if it's like the Keurig k-cup concept where you have to buy the products already packaged to work in it, or can you get a generic device you can load with what product you want (you can get off market devices for the Keurig and load with your own coffee or tea, just not guaranteed to work properly with all models).

Interesting concept.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 29, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> I don't know if it's like the Keurig k-cup concept where you have to buy the products already packaged to work in it, or can you get a generic device you can load with what product you want .



Considering that ALL of the beers shown in the introductory picture on their website are Anheuser-Busch products, I am _strongly_ guessing the former!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2016)

Found some reviews on Amazon, some like it others hate the fact you can't seem to find refills anywhere. Doesn't appear to be sold in NM at all. It doesn't appear you can open it (easily) and add your own beer then seal back up and charge with CO2. Seems to be a throwaway cartridge kinda like a K-cup of sorts. Life IS too short to drink any Bud products that is for sure. Even Shock Top is bleh.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 1, 2016)

http://draftmark.com/beer-refill-page.aspx

Not much variety. But I'm OK with Goose Island, depending on the cost.


----------

